# XP Modem wird nicht erkannt



## forino (26. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich bekomme mein Modem nicht installiert, weder mit automatischer Erkennung noch manuell, Treiberinstallation hilft auch nicht.
Fehlerhinweise:
Modem reagiert nicht
kein angeschlossenes Modem vorhanden
Verbindung zum Modem kann nicht hergestellt werden

Com1+2 stehen nicht zur Verfügung, weiss nicht womit sie belegt sind. Alle Bioseinstellungen Com1-4 und automatisch schon getestet.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Prüfreihenfolge etc. 
Danke...


XP SP1, Elsa Microlink 56k


----------



## Gudy (26. Dezember 2004)

gibt es dafür denn überhaupt treiber dür XP?
sonst teste die 2k aber ob das was wird keine ahnung....

oder hattest du es schon mal unter XP installiuert


----------



## forino (26. Dezember 2004)

XP-Treiber gibt es nicht, lief aber schon unter XP als Universalmodem einwandfrei.


----------



## forino (27. Dezember 2004)

Modemanschluss ist seriell.
Habe Com 1+2 im Bios aktiviert, aber im Gerätemanager befinden sich nur Com 3+4. An Com 3+4 wird aber kein Modem erkannt!


----------



## forino (28. Dezember 2004)

M.E. ist das seit einem Bios-Update ca. im Juli04. Seitdem wurde Rechner nur offline benutzt. Ist ein Zusammenhang möglich?


ECS K7S5A


----------

